# Windows 7 Release Candidate Now Available



## RootbeaR

"Microsoft has a lot riding on the upcoming release of its new operating system, Windows 7, and it's doing everything possible to insure that the software gets a favorable reception -- including effectively giving it away for free for the first year."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090430/tc_nf/66304


----------



## StumpedTechy

You didn't quote the most common part -



> The general public will be able to get downloads beginning May 5


You still have a few days to wait people


----------



## RootbeaR

StumpedTechy said:


> You didn't quote the most common part -
> 
> You still have a few days to wait people


That is because you could have got it last week had you really wanted to.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/163838/windows_7_release_candidate_leaked_online.html


----------



## redoak

Here is another article:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8026736.stm

{redoak}


----------



## JohnWill

Sitting in my MSDN download folder waiting for my new machine to be assembled.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> That is because you could have got it last week had you really wanted to.


Sorry I am never that desperate for software.... I'll wait for the legit release.


----------



## RootbeaR

StumpedTechy said:


> Sorry I am never that desperate for software.... I'll wait for the legit release.


Me either, Linux is free, as well as most software for it.


----------



## JohnWill

StumpedTechy said:


> Sorry I am never that desperate for software.... I'll wait for the legit release.


It is a legit release. I had the beta, and it worked very well. I may actually bring up my main system on Windows 7 if the RC is at least as stable as the beta. 

I'm really interested in trying the XP emulation feature, and to that end I have a Core2 Quad processor and MB coming for my new build.


----------



## Frank4d

StumpedTechy said:


> Sorry I am never that desperate for software.... I'll wait for the legit release.


 It think this was referring to the RC that was leaked last week on P2P download sites. Who knows what viruses and other junk have been added to it?


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I have no idea what's in that version, I got mine from the horse's mouth, so I know it's valid.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Johnwill I meant I can wait to download it from a legit source and not taking it off a torrent site somewhere from some group that loves to take their time "screwing the man". The release may be legit but the torrenting it before its release date surely isn't.


----------



## RootbeaR

StumpedTechy said:


> Johnwill I meant I can wait to download it from a legit source and not taking it off a torrent site somewhere from some group that loves to take their time "screwing the man". The release may be legit but the torrenting it before its release date surely isn't.


Yes, I wonder what that is costing MS? People downloading a free download via P2P. MS is really getting screwed.


----------



## JohnWill

StumpedTechy said:


> Johnwill I meant I can wait to download it from a legit source and not taking it off a torrent site somewhere from some group that loves to take their time "screwing the man". The release may be legit but the torrenting it before its release date surely isn't.


You misunderstood me, I agree with you. I downloaded mine from MSDN, a fully legal copy. I'm in the beta test program and we have access to the RC now.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> Yes, I wonder what that is costing MS? People downloading a free download via P2P. MS is really getting screwed.


Its not the $ its the principal of P2P and circumventing release dates. I like free things as much as the next guy but I'm still waiting. It was only 6 days when the post started I have some self control. Others may feel free to feed their misguided sense of entitlement to get it before the day they are being "allowed to" by the developer of the software, but it won't be me.


----------



## RootbeaR

StumpedTechy said:


> Its not the $ its the principal of P2P and circumventing release dates.


I like the principal of P2P. I can download a distro in 15 minutes or less.

Who cares what others are doing.

Let them get the aforementioned virus/malware.


----------



## Rich-M

Interesting but RC for Windows 7.0 doesn't have the speed or performance of Beta version, though other than a revival of My Documents and My Pictures etc, I don't really see any other changes. Superantispyware still will not install as most utilities will not either such as Acronis TI or Partition Commander.


----------



## RootbeaR

So much for this claim then:
"Windows General Manager Mike Ybarra said recent beta tests demonstrate that all versions of Windows 7 *may* work on _many_ netbooks."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090501/tc_nf/66336

*May* work? After spending how many hundreds?

Looks like XP may get another extension after many already.


----------



## salon cashmere

how do you get free version


----------



## JohnWill

Rich-M said:


> Interesting but RC for Windows 7.0 doesn't have the speed or performance of Beta version, though other than a revival of My Documents and My Pictures etc, I don't really see any other changes. Superantispyware still will not install as most utilities will not either such as Acronis TI or Partition Commander.


I installed Acronis TI Home 2009 on Windows 7 beta and it worked just fine.

Remember, the RC and the final release will also have the XP emulator, so if you have a machine that has the virtualization hardware, you can run anything you can run on XP-SP3. It will also run at pretty much the same speed as it runs on native XP.

This is the reason I sprung for a new quad core Intel Q9550 and motherboard.


----------



## Rich-M

Thanks JW, I didn't try Acron is when Partition Commander flunked out, I assumed it was the same issues so I will have to do it again now.


----------



## Rich-M

salon cashmere said:


> how do you get free version


It is not available to the public until March 5. Then it will be at www.microsoft.com


----------



## RootbeaR

He meant May 5th.


----------



## Rich-M

RootbeaR said:


> He meant May 5th.


Yes I did thanks!!


----------



## Noyb

*The Email from Microsoft says ...*


> Windows 7 Release Candidate Announcement
> 
> Thank you very much for your help in testing the Windows 7 Beta. Your feedback is invaluable in helping make Windows 7 a high quality operating system. With your help, we have reached the next major milestone on the journey to Windows 7: the Release Candidate (RC).
> 
> - Today (April 30) the RC is available to MSDN subscribers and TechNet Plus subscribers.
> - On Tuesday, May 5 (PST), the RC will be available to everyone via our Customer Preview Program. As with the Beta, the Windows 7 RC Customer Preview Program is a broad public program that offers the RC free to anyone who wants to download it. It will be available at least through June 30, 2009, with no limits on the number of downloads or product keys available.
> 
> So you dont need rush to make sure you get your copy. When youre ready to download the RC, itll be waiting for you.
> 
> To get the RC please use one of the following links:
> - Developers
> - IT Pros/Microsoft Partners
> - Tech Enthusiasts/Consumers
> 
> IMPORTANT: If you are running Windows 7 Beta youll need to back up your data (preferably on an external device) and then do a clean install of the Windows 7 Release Candidate. After installing Windows 7, you will need to reinstall applications and restore your files. If you need help with the installation process, please see the Installation Instructions.
> 
> If youre running Windows Vista, you can install Window 7 RC without having to back up and reinstall your programs and data. But to be on the safe side, please do backup your data before you start.
> 
> Please note: All users of the Windows 7 Release Candidate (including Windows Vista users who have upgraded to the Release Candidate) must do a clean installation of Windows 7 RTM. Please keep this is mind as you consider downloading the Release Candidate as opposed to waiting for the general availability release.
> 
> Thanks again for your help in reaching this important milestone. We hope that you will join us in testing the RC and finishing Windows 7!


----------



## JohnWill

Read the last note carefully! You will need a clean install when you upgrade to the final release, no upgrade path from the RC version.


----------



## PCcruncher

I just received that email from Microsoft, I thought it interesting that they say 
*"So you don't need rush to make sure you get your copy. When you're ready to download the RC, it'll be waiting for you. "*  I will be on vacation, but was making sure my home comp was ready to VPN to in order to download it.
I guess they don't want the overload like previous times


----------



## SGTDRE

I have been hearing more & more of Windows 7, but one thing i have not heard is, Why? Vista Is really not that old, 2 yrs young maybe if memory serves me right. so why the big push to get Windows 7 out


Andre


----------



## RootbeaR

SGTDRE said:


> I have been hearing more & more of Windows 7, but one thing i have not heard is, Why? Vista Is really not that old, 2 yrs young maybe if memory serves me right. so why the big push to get Windows 7 out
> 
> Andre


You haven't tried Vista have you.


----------



## Noyb

Windows ME was a Joke .. And it didn't last long either.


----------



## RootbeaR

Noyb said:


> Windows ME was a Joke .. And it didn't last long either.


Vista is a blend of CE ME NT.

Edit: They wanted to call it Adobe but ran into copyright issues. lol


----------



## PCcruncher

> I have been hearing more & more of Windows 7, but one thing i have not heard is, Why? Vista Is really not that old, 2 yrs young maybe if memory serves me right. so why the big push to get Windows 7 out?


The long & short of it: IT DIDN'T WORK 



RootbeaR said:


> Vista is a blend of CE ME NT.
> 
> Edit: They wanted to call it Adobe but ran into copyright issues. lol


----------



## Noyb

I've read where Windows 7 has been nicknamed Fixta.
If they don't put the XP tools back in - That they removed in Vista .. I'll still be using XP


----------



## StumpedTechy

> The long & short of it: IT DIDN'T WORK


Interesting that it didn't work. I must just be a computer god or something making non working software run just fine without any major issues (both at home and at work).



> I've read where Windows 7 has been nicknamed Fixta.


I can see how it got this name as it really is just a streamlined version of Vista with a few little add-ons tossed in.



> If they don't put the XP tools back in


Which XP tools if you don't mind sharing?

So far there is only one thing I can't run and its due to Syamantec not making a Vista compatible MMC and that is their coprorate SSC. And since we are upgrading to SEP which runs just fine on Vista I am not worried about it at all.

I think all the gripes are mainly because 1) Its a newer OS and its not what people are used to. 2) Its an OS that takes up more resources. 3) It incorporates things built into the OS that people just aren't yet familiar with. 4) People blame Vista when their software that was not designed to run on Vista in the first place, does not run. I equate this to some car nut who wants to take out a car part from an old model civic and put it into a brand new model car.


----------



## Noyb

> Which XP tools if you don't mind sharing?


Vista has forgot there's a difference in the display of, and the purpose for, Icons and Thumbnails.
I can't use my customized Irfanview Icons .. And I can't see what I have on my desktop.
For example ... Since when - Is a Thumbnail of the contents of a pdf file .. and Icon ??

Also .. I can't customize my file type Context menus.
This means that I always have to go the Open with >> Multiple Choice test route .. if I want to open a file in an alternate program.
Customize the context menus in XP ... Two clicks and I'm there .. Hunting not required.

Vista or Fixta might be great if all you wanted was a Pretty toy with Gadgets ....
But it's a Pain .. If you want to do some serious Photo work with it.

And far as Defragg not working ... I guess I could find some good third party.

Looks to me like Fixta is going to be an expensive Vista Service pack.


----------



## SGTDRE

well not really, My HP Laptop has Vista on it, I do not use it that much But I do have to say that it is a bit slow, but that could be due to all the bloatWare installed on it and not enough ram? I use XP SP3 on the system I built back in 2004 - 2005 when Vista was coming out, I figured that I would wait til most of the bugs got worked out of vista. It just seemed like they rushed it out the door.



RootbeaR said:


> You haven't tried Vista have you.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> But it's a Pain .. If you want to do some serious Photo work with it.


Ah I actually like having the thumbnail show instead of a generic icon.
And I don't think I have opened enough things in alternate programs to make me crazy (though this one has bugged me a bit).

In all I am a bit more mechanical and not into photo work that much



> Looks to me like Fixta is going to be an expensive Vista Service pack.


You probably hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Noyb

> Ah I actually like having the thumbnail show instead of a generic icon.


Really ??? ... Find the pdf file .. Or the animated gif ... or the Photoshop file ...


----------



## StumpedTechy

> In all I am a bit more mechanical and not into photo work that much


All I tend to do is keep one copy of something so as I said this doesn't bother me. I didn't say I don't see how it can bug others though 

You can go back to the program settings by doing this -

Start Button, Computer, Highligh Desktop, Pick Organize, Folder and Search Options, View, Check Always show icons/never thumbnails.


----------



## Noyb

> Start Button, Computer, Highligh Desktop, Pick Organize, Folder and Search Options, View, Check Always show icons/never thumbnails.


But that kills all Thumbnail viewing .. Not just on the desktop.
Thumbnails have their place .. But not on the desktop.
At least XP knows there's a difference and lets one choose.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Choice would be good and I am suprised there isn't a way to do this. My only thought is do a vbs file to turn it off and on without all the steps and use it as you see fit. maybe house them in the quicklaunch for ease of use.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Just an FYI if you do ever want to setup a VBS here is the key that needs modified -

HKU\User SID for your login\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\IconsOnly: 0x00000001 for icons on and 0x00000000 for icons off and being able to see thumbnails.

Note You have to do a refresh in order to see the change if you do it by a reg edit only.


----------



## StumpedTechy

ROFL I must be bored tonight -



Code:


Option Explicit 
Dim WshShell,AutoVal,Auto,Msg 
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
AutoVal = "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21\Software\" &_ 
"Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\IconsOnly" 
Auto = WshShell.RegRead(AutoVal) 
If Auto = 1 Then 
  WshShell.RegWrite AutoVal,0,"REG_DWORD"  
ElseIf Auto = 0 Then 
  WshShell.RegWrite AutoVal,1,"REG_DWORD"  
End If 
WshShell.SendKeys "{F5}"

Copy this to a VBS and change the S-1-5-21 to your own users account SID and then double click it to your hearts content


----------



## Noyb

That might Work .. But problem solved with XP 

The other problem is the inability to customize the Right Click context menus for each file type in Vista ...
so I don't have to take the "Open With" multiple choice test every time.
Like attached.

Can you figure out a way to edit the registry to do this ???


----------



## blitzkreig

Microsoft needs to do everything possible for the program to get a good reception.
Unfortunately, a lot of work should have gone into Vista before it was released publicly!


----------



## Noyb

Windows 7 RC 32 & 64 is available now ...


----------



## JohnWill

Well, you might consider submitting a comment to the beta or RC and maybe the release will add the options.


----------



## Noyb

I complained a lot to the Beta ... Didn't seem to do any good.
This squeaky wheel didn't get any oil 

Will do the same with the W7 RC ... Working with the RC 64 right now.
As soon as I get it backed up .. I will try StumpedTechy suggestion.

Dragging and Dropping to a pinned application might be a workaround to the inability to customize my context menus in Fixta.

I've been playing with that approach in XP... To see if I could get in the habit.

So far .. I've determined that defrag is still Broke.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm about to install the RC as soon as I assemble the machine. I'm still torn over 32 bit or 64 bit. I came to grief with drivers big time with Vista-64, so I'm not eager to repeat that experience.


----------



## Noyb

I'm going to play with Both .. I have two spare HDDs
Going to build a up a 32 version soon.

Going to backup each as I proceed ... will see if Acronis still works.


----------



## new tech guy

Hm i had the beta of windows 7 for a short bit and was impressed, had an old machine laying around with a flaky gfx card (had driver issues but i think the card was to blame) but in short the machine came originally with windows xp and 7 ran beautifully. true image worked, firefox was fine, avg was fine, the system just ran. If there are problems with the rc, if i were microsoft id backtrack back to build 7000 and just plug in all the features. Also i heard something about a UI change possibly in the rc/final, is this true? Atcually i am in the dillema myself over 64 bit, my current laptop which is a core 2 duo laptop with 3 gb of ram has 32 bit. I think i held off on 64 but got confused when securable claimed i had a 64 bit chipset! so now im thinking of imaging off n trying 64 bit vista just to see how the system would run if at all. But my next system will probably definitely go 64.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Ohhh I downloaded it already it didn't take long at all.



> Can you figure out a way to edit the registry to do this ???


There is ALWAYS a way  if not in the registry.... let me look.


----------



## Noyb

If I could only enter Windows 7 in the Annual Purdue Rube Goldberg contest ..
Id be sure to win.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Actually even the context menu seems ot have an easy add-on and is suprisingly easy....

HKEY_Classes_Root\*\Shell

make your key at this point based on what you want it to say.
Unfortunatley I don't know what programs your wanting and I don't have the exes to point them to on my PC to see if what I could toss together for you will work.

But I can tell you the instructions for you to fiddle around yourself.

Under HKEY_Classes_Root\*\Shell make a new key this key is how it will look in the context menu. Under this new key make a new key called Command. In this key in the default string value put in the command you want to run. E.G. to open up a command prompt you can do -

C:\windows\System32\Cmd.exe /k cd "%1" and so on.


----------



## StumpedTechy

I guess this is one of the reasons I don't have issues with new OSes... if they don't perform the way I want... I try and make them. Usually I am successful. sometimes I have legit gripes you just can't get around.


----------



## Noyb

Noyb said:


> I complained a lot to the Beta ... Didn't seem to do any good.
> This squeaky wheel didn't get any oil


Looks like I've been oiled ... They've removed the complaint button from my Version.


----------



## Rich-M

JohnWill said:


> I'm about to install the RC as soon as I assemble the machine. I'm still torn over 32 bit or 64 bit. I came to grief with drivers big time with Vista-64, so I'm not eager to repeat that experience.


JW I just crossed that bridge with a nw I7 build I was planning ro go with 64 bit and decided against it because there are no programs for 64 but and could not see why I should be taken to cleaners with 64 bit driver issues.


----------



## Noyb

FWIW ... 
I've noticed that all the new HP computers come with Vista 64.
This makes me think there's no reason to evaluate the W7 32.


----------



## StumpedTechy

64 bit drivers will continue to be quite a pain until all manufacturers support them. I don't see why they can't get in gear and embrace the change.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> I've noticed that all the new HP computers come with Vista 64.


I am pretty sure thats an Vista 64 option where you can pick 32 if you want, no?

HP has embraces 64 bit pretty well though unlike other manufacturers. I think HP was the one I could always find the 64 bit drivers I ever needed it was thingsl ike my webcam and a few other devices that just went BLECH.


----------



## Noyb

Check the high end CTO versions here ... http://www.shopping.hp.com/desktops...80?jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/desktops

They're all 64 bit Vista ???


----------



## StumpedTechy

Interesting yeah some of them are 64 bit only. But being theiy are a full fledged computer supplier I see the ease of selling 64 bit much easier because they assume most people are going to buy it and an HP printer (that all has 64 bit) and be done with it. The main issue that people may have is with outside 3rd party hardware.

Does anyone know if the Windows 7 releases are able to be added onto a domain? If not that will squash my installing it.


----------



## lilLB

Currently running 32 bit XP 
i decided to download the 64-bit windows 7 (its not done yet)
I figured with a Quad Core I should go 64 bit
or should I have stayed with 32? 
specs are in my profile


----------



## Noyb

64 bit is probably good .. But I'd put it on it's own HD rather than taking a chance of messing up a perfectly good XP system.


----------



## lilLB

Thanks
Yea planning on either putting it on my old HD which has XP but I don't use it anymore
Or on an empty partition on my main HD
Any problems with putting it on the same HD just a different partition?

Also how come its taking so long to download I know its a 3 GB download but it seems to be ridiculously slow.


----------



## Noyb

> Any problems with putting it on the same HD just a different partition?


I've read where it can cause problems if/when you try to remove it.
Personally .. I won't take that chance


----------



## hrlow2

Not for XP users?


----------



## lilLB

Noyb said:


> I've read where it can cause problems if/when you try to remove it.
> Personally .. I won't take that chance


Thanks I'll just double check that I don't need anything on the old one and put 7 on that to see how it is.


----------



## blitzkreig

what is this release candidate exactly?
could someone please throw some light on it?


----------



## Noyb

It's what M$ expects to be released as the next version of Windows.
There may be some changes to it, if any problems are found.


----------



## Rich-M

Right the so called "final beta" version which should be very close to the release of the new OS.


----------



## Noyb

> which should be very close to the release of the new OS.


I hope not ... What I'm seeing doesn't look good.

I've loaded W7-32 & W7-64 in my play computer .. and installed a few programs ... One being Irfanview.

In XP .. If I open a pic in Irfanvew .. It come up in less than a second.
In W7-32 ... the pic comes up in about 2.5 seconds
In W7-64 ... about 3.5 seconds.

Some other operations seem to be proportionally slower.

I had to defragg the W7 partitions with XP to be able to shrink the W7 OS partitions to less than ~~ 120Gb


----------



## Noyb

This is sorta weird ...
I loaded Office 2003, Photoshop CS2, Firefox, AVG free, My printer Scanner Software & WinPatrol in both W7s....
and trimmed the startups.

This is what WinPatrol reports for W7-64 .. The extras are not seen in msconfig


----------



## Rich-M

Noyb said:


> I hope not ... What I'm seeing doesn't look good.
> 
> I've loaded W7-32 & W7-64 in my play computer .. and installed a few programs ... One being Irfanview.
> 
> In XP .. If I open a pic in Irfanvew .. It come up in less than a second.
> In W7-32 ... the pic comes up in about 2.5 seconds
> In W7-64 ... about 3.5 seconds.
> 
> Some other operations seem to be proportionally slower.
> 
> I had to defragg the W7 partitions with XP to be able to shrink the W7 OS partitions to less than ~~ 120Gb


Personally I think the whole speed edge the beta had is gone in RC, it is not simply the opening of jpegs. I also expected Superantispyware to work by now instead of blue screening and crashing the whole system, but that is Sas fault frankly. I don't feel good using Mbam as my only spyware prevention either.


----------



## Noyb

In the FWIW department ... As an option to "Open With" ... 
I thought I read that a program could be opened in a program by dragging to the pinned program in the W7 Task Bar.
I can't seem to get that to work ... It just Pins the file.

In XP or Vista ... One could drag a folder to the edge of your monitor .. and make a new task bar.
Then a File could be drug to - and opened in the program selected in the new taskbar.
Cant seem to be able to make a new Taskbar using this method in W7.


----------



## JohnWill

Noyb said:


> FWIW ...
> I've noticed that all the new HP computers come with Vista 64.
> This makes me think there's no reason to evaluate the W7 32.


Two of the three printers I have here have no 64 bit drivers. They're all working fine on Vista-32, so I installed the 32 bit version on my new machine. The only downside is being limited to 4gigs of memory, but I really don't see I'll be bumping against that anytime soon.


----------



## Noyb

I installed the Vista Drivers (only) for my HP printer/scanner .. all went well.

As far as my speed problem .. I removed AVG free from the W7 32 & 64 ....
And they're peppy again.

If we can't even install AVG without turning into a snail .. We might be in trouble.


----------



## JohnWill

I installed the latest AVG on my Windows 7 build, I don't notice any significant performance impact.


----------



## Noyb

The slow down I noticed ... Was in opening an application.

I had Irfanview set up as my default viewer .. And the delay in opening a picture was very annoying.


----------



## StumpedTechy

I find it quite humorous that as I was installing the RC there was already 2 updates to be downloaded.


----------



## new tech guy

Noyb said:


> FWIW ...
> I've noticed that all the new HP computers come with Vista 64.
> This makes me think there's no reason to evaluate the W7 32.


Maybe i can get away with windows 64 after all....will test it over the summer with vista to see how it runs. My machine is a CTO model as well.


----------



## Noyb

> will test it over the summer with *vista* to see how it runs.


Vista is obsolete ... I'd suggest trying W7


----------



## new tech guy

Noyb said:


> Vista is obsolete ... I'd suggest trying W7


Im debating because i want to see if my system will infact run 64 bit at all, and i have vista 64 discs at my home so i figure a test setup of vista 64 would not hurt me. I might even dualboot win7 with linux ultimately  between ubuntu and fedora, i like both distros.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I installed Windows 7 RC, and it was working great for two days. Then, my brand new motherboard bit the dust, and it's in a box to go back for exchange.


----------



## Noyb

Hummmm ...
I didn't see anything on the warning labels about W7 being hazardous to your Mobo .. or your Blood Pressure ???

I thought I read that in the RC version .. You could pin an application to the task bar ..
then drag a file to the pinned application and open it in the application.

I can't get that to work .. All it does is pin the file ??

In XP or Vista .. You could drag a folder of shortcuts to an edge of your monitor .. and create a new task bar ..
Then you could drag a file to this new task bar and open it in the application.
Seems like this feature was removed in W7.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I'd test that for you, but my MB is in a box ready to go back to NewEgg for replacement. Maybe in a week or so...


----------



## StumpedTechy

> I thought I read that in the RC version .. You could pin an application to the task bar ..
> then drag a file to the pinned application and open it in the application.


Well mine doesn't do this either.... mine works as you described below.



> All it does is pin the file ??


Honestly I take the way I see pinning is just a way or permanently attaching things to the task bar I don't think its meant to open the files by a drag.


----------



## Noyb

This can be done in XP or Vista ... As shown in my new Taskbar in my Monitor #2
But, these taskbars cannot be made in W7

In Vista or W7, one cannot customize the file type context menus, So I'm looking for another way to work.
Seems like the better M$ gets .. The more good tools we loose


----------



## nycmoonstar

JohnWill said:


> I installed Acronis TI Home 2009 on Windows 7 beta and it worked just fine.
> 
> Remember, the RC and the final release will also have the XP emulator, so if you have a machine that has the virtualization hardware, you can run anything you can run on XP-SP3. It will also run at pretty much the same speed as it runs on native XP.
> 
> This is the reason I sprung for a new quad core Intel Q9550 and motherboard.


John, I wanted to ask.... the XP emulator only comes with 3 or so out of several versions of final Windows 7 correct?  RC is equivalent to Ultimate or whatever...  I am using RC now, but will probably get a version that is equivalent of Vista Home Premium, and do a dual boot with XP or Vista when it's officially repleased. but if ALL versions of win 7 are gonna have emulation XP, that'll be great! My machine's ready...


----------



## JohnWill

Yes, the XP emulator only comes with the higher end versions, not any of the "Home" versions. Since I have an MSDN subscription, I choose to run Ultimate. 

Of course, right now I choose to look at my empty case since I shipped the MB for the new system back for replacement. 

Also note that the Virtual PC that comes with Windows 7 requires the processor support hardware virtualization, not all processor do, even some of the current models.


----------



## nycmoonstar

JohnWill said:


> Yes, the XP emulator only comes with the higher end versions, not any of the "Home" versions. Since I have an MSDN subscription, I choose to run Ultimate.
> 
> Of course, right now I choose to look at my empty case since I shipped the MB for the new system back for replacement.
> 
> Also note that the Virtual PC that comes with Windows 7 requires the processor support hardware virtualization, not all processor do, even some of the current models.


Thanks, that's what I thought I'd read.  Can you get a discount if you have a subscription? I'm not sure what that memebership is about..

Sorry to hear that, John.  I'm sure your new mobo is also itching to get in your hands.  Hope you guys can meet up SOON! 

Do all Core 2 Quads suppot virtualization?? I think I read something about that when I bought ma CPU. Since I didn't know WTF that meant then, I think I got one that did support it. hehe.
This?? http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2quad.htm VT = Virtualization...


----------



## new tech guy

Hello folks, i actually had a question about windows 7. Will 7, have the memory issue for 64 bit systems going over 4 gb fixed? I know they kinda put a little duct tape on the issue in vista where it would say the true amount of ram but never utilize it. Has 7 addressed this issue??


----------



## Rich-M

new tech guy said:


> Hello folks, i actually had a question about windows 7. Will 7, have the memory issue for 64 bit systems going over 4 gb fixed? I know they kinda put a little duct tape on the issue in vista where it would say the true amount of ram but never utilize it. Has 7 addressed this issue??


The problem isn't the version of Windows, it is being 32 bit that produces the issue so yes the same situation will exist in Windows 7.0.


----------



## JohnWill

64 bit versions will have no issues going over 4gigs.

Here's the list of Intel processors and the ones that support virtualization: http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm


----------



## JohnWill

nycmoonstar said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought I'd read.  Can you get a discount if you have a subscription? I'm not sure what that memebership is about


The MSDN subscription I have costs about $3000 a year, so most folks won't go that way.


----------



## nycmoonstar

JohnWill said:


> The MSDN subscription I have costs about $3000 a year, so most folks won't go that way.


*DEAD* Yes, buying Ultimate is way cheaper.


----------



## Rich-M

JohnWill said:


> The MSDN subscription I have costs about $3000 a year, so most folks won't go that way.


What advantages do you have over Tech Net I have for about 10% of that?


----------



## JohnWill

Well, being a Microsoft MVP, I get it free.  It gives me access to pretty much all the software that Microsoft creates excepting games.


----------



## Rich-M

JohnWill said:


> Well, being a Microsoft MVP, I get it free.  It gives me access to pretty much all the software that Microsoft creates excepting games.


Ah OK I thought you said you were paying $3000 for it.


----------



## Noyb

JohnWill said:


> Well, being a Microsoft MVP, I get it free....


Are you going to be able to get the next version .. 7127 (so I've heard ??)


----------



## new tech guy

Okies thanks Rich. I just looked on your list of cpus, mine shows itself in me lappy as a intel T5750, core 2 duo obviously but i couldnt find it anywhere on the list...did intel forget about my chipset 

Also i did type in the model number into the intel page and found it, no hw virtualization, though it is 64 bit. Does that mean without hardware virtualization that if i get 7 pro i cannot run the xp vm under it?


----------



## JohnWill

Rich-M said:


> Ah OK I thought you said you were paying $3000 for it.


No, I said that's what it costs, I just didn't add "if I had to pay for it".


----------



## JohnWill

Noyb said:


> Are you going to be able to get the next version .. 7127 (so I've heard ??)


I'll be getting every version as they become available, including the final release.


----------



## StumpedTechy

I could never become an MVP.... I can't even get any certifications from them without taking tests first  as for MSDN and TechNet I can't ever see myself shelling out a dime for since both libraries are freely browseable by the common person.

Not to say I am cheap, but well I am cheap  and MVPs look like a popularity contest and I was always the shunned kid in school.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I can't imagine my abrasive manner wins popularity contests, so it must be something else.


----------



## StumpedTechy

It must be the cat with the gun  everyone loves cats... even with guns.


----------



## Rich-M

StumpedTechy said:


> I could never become an MVP.... I can't even get any certifications from them without taking tests first  as for MSDN and TechNet I can't ever see myself shelling out a dime for since both libraries are freely browseable by the common person.
> 
> Not to say I am cheap, but well I am cheap  and MVPs look like a popularity contest and I was always the shunned kid in school.


Browse Tech net maybe, download with licenses I don't think so and it's the best bargain out there if you have a bunch of pc's.


----------



## StumpedTechy

> download with licenses I don't think so


My company deals with all the licenses and whatnot. I just install it when I am told 

All I need is the knowledge which is usually kept in the free for public view libraries and whatnot.


----------



## Rich-M

StumpedTechy said:


> My company deals with all the licenses and whatnot. I just install it when I am told
> 
> All I need is the knowledge which is usually kept in the free for public view libraries and whatnot.


The whole purpose to joining Tech Net is having 10 licenses for any Microsoft Program or version you download for the life of your membership which means frankly you would have 50 free copies for say Windows Vista (has 5 versions) for your own personal use. You think that $349 a year is alot to pay for that? Again if there are 4 versions of Office 2007, that is 40 copies for personal use and you do realize the average copy retails for more than the cost of one membership? I think it is the bargain for a lifetime especially since there are always coupons to lower the membership price available. That makes the advance notices and copies available a further plus.


----------



## RootbeaR

Rich-M said:


> You think that $349 a year is alot to pay for that?


Yes, since it would cost me 4 times that for headache pills. 

I don't know of too many people that need 40 versions of Office for personal use.

I have two. '97 which I never use and '03 which I rarely use. I almost always use Open Office.


----------



## Rich-M

RootbeaR said:


> Yes, since it would cost me 4 times that for headache pills.
> 
> I don't know of too many people that need 40 versions of Office for personal use.
> 
> I have two. '97 which I never use and '03 which I rarely use. I almost always use Open Office.


Rootbear I don't know anyone either who needs that many either. The point is purchase of one copy to use on 3 pc's and then 3 copies of Windows alone would be 4 times the cost of joining Tech Net and in September I have 50 copies of Windows 7.0 free as well if I want to upgrade from Vista which I do! Now if you had to teach folks how to use Ms Office, you think you can do that with Open Office? Part of what I do is instruction on various software programs. Oh and if you think you can do every single thing with Open Office that Ms Office can do (and don't get me wrong I don't use Ms Office for myself, I am a Word Perfect user actually), you are sadly mistaken though it is certainly an acceptable program to use for ordinary word processing and spreadsheets.


----------



## RootbeaR

Rich-M said:


> Now if you had to teach folks how to use Ms Office, you think you can do that with Open Office?


No. That is the only reason I keep it.

Yes it does more than Open Office, but, Open Office does more than I need.


----------



## Noyb

FWIW .. I watched a demo on Open Office last night ...
and the gang kept finding some things it would do ... that M$ office wouldn't.

The main question ... That nobody knew the answer to ...
How'd they do that for free ???


----------



## Rich-M

Noyb said:


> FWIW .. I watched a demo on Open Office last night ...
> and the gang kept finding some things it would do ... that M$ office wouldn't.
> 
> The main question ... That nobody knew the answer to ...
> How'd they do that for free ???


Yeah but there are a high number of things OO won't do also and one of the big keys is that OO will open Ms Word but Ms Word will not open OO...and there are many more issues.
How they do it for free, is they don't make a living on it. The whole thing is a spite issue against Microsoft frankly going back many years.


----------



## JohnWill

How did they do Linux for free?


----------

